# Software to create Invoice?



## nikhiljoseph (Jan 8, 2016)

Does anyone use invoicing software to bill the T-shirts.


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

You can create the invoice on Excel Sheet, however we normally use crm for that


----------



## nikhiljoseph (Jan 8, 2016)

brandonlaura said:


> You can create the invoice on Excel Sheet, however we normally use crm for that


Ok. That is great. I started to search some CRM software i could see some software's free for one user like Apptivo. But their are some CRM like Zoho for payment terms. What CRM do u use?.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Zoho Invoice works great and is inexpensive. You can also connect it to your merchant account so that your customers can pay online.


----------



## nikhiljoseph (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for your response let me check both the CRM and let you know which suites me best.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

PayPal has a free invoicing tool. Most of my customers pay through PayPal but I also use it for customers that send checks.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Take a look at QuickBooks.


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

I use Wave Apps for my invoicing and accounting. It's slick. Clients can pay online if you set it up which is pretty straightforward. Goes right into your bank account.


----------



## munsheethodange (May 19, 2015)

Zoho and Quickbooks are the easy to use tools for invoicing. If you are looking for a free invoicing tool I would recommend dolibarr.


----------



## nikhiljoseph (Jan 8, 2016)

As i was trying on different software for invoice my old friend who is already using Apptivo for past 5 years installed the same. It is also a free software with online payment and recurring billing option.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

I remember when my shop was at this point. Problem with just finding invoice software is you have duplicate data on other pieces of software to handle payments, scheduling, artwork, etc etc. You might want to look at a more all in one solution to grow with your business to keep things organized.


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

C.R.M is the best for it


----------



## farweetee (Feb 28, 2016)

I want to say microsoft access can be used to create invoices.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

i use invoice expert .. one time fee of $69 and you can add in vendors, products, prices, markup, and its keeps track of stock, sales, provide quotes, email quotes, print invoices. and much more.


----------

